# Finally some HUGE BULL REDS!!!!



## GiGi (Sep 20, 2009)

<div><object width="512" height="322"><param name="movie" value="http://d.yimg.com/static.video.yahoo.com/yep/YV_YEP.swf?ver=2.2.46" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="AllowScriptAccess" VALUE="always" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" /><param name="flashVars" value="id=15660134&vid=6025803&lang=en-us&intl=us&thumbUrl=http%3A//l.yimg.com/a/p/i/bcst/videosearch/11286/93532222.jpeg&embed=1" /><embed src="http://d.yimg.com/static.video.yahoo.com/yep/YV_YEP.swf?ver=2.2.46" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="512" height="322" allowFullScreen="true" AllowScriptAccess="always" bgcolor="#000000" flashVars="id=15660134&vid=6025803&lang=en-us&intl=us&thumbUrl=http%3A//l.yimg.com/a/p/i/bcst/videosearch/11286/93532222.jpeg&embed=1" ></embed></object><br /> </div>

I had a great time fishing this past weekend with lil man Phillip.  Thanks again, Richie for putting us on some Bull Reds.


----------



## jamrens (Sep 20, 2009)

Lucky


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 20, 2009)

Man, that was FUN gigi! You shoulda grabbed that rod on that 4th fish. he was a moose!! Then again, so was Phillips.... Just a great time... Glad to see the big fish in here!


----------



## oldenred (Sep 20, 2009)

great to see the lil guy back out catchin fish!


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Sep 20, 2009)

Proud to see Phillip back in action again! I know a lot of grown men who could not have handled those fish as well as Phillip did. I also noticed that good deck hand work by GiGi. Happy to see that Red Fish One Team in action. Keep those videos coming for us who can't be down there all the time.


----------



## fredw (Sep 21, 2009)

GiGi, very nice.

Congratulations to Phillip on his catch.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Sep 21, 2009)

I can tell you one thing..it took all I had and some of Richie also to drag her in the boat..she was every bit of 300lbs.  We got her on and got her off...quick..she didnt miss a beat..hit the water and was kickin off...Phillip did a great job fighting her..I know he was hurtin..but he wouldnt give up the rod...good job Phillip.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

Sweet, those fish had shoulders.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 21, 2009)

NICE!
Congrats


----------



## oldenred (Sep 21, 2009)

Scott, that avatar is so very fitting


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Sep 21, 2009)

Dang GIGI..  I like that banana you are throwing in your avatar...


----------



## jamrens (Sep 21, 2009)

More like her new Nick name us gonna b taco


WHit


----------



## GiGi (Sep 21, 2009)

That was a great cast TF!


----------



## jamrens (Sep 21, 2009)

Lies why you pulling up the net that RL threw


WHit


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Sep 21, 2009)

Banana...Banana...dats all I got to say.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 21, 2009)

jamrens said:


> Lies why you pulling up the net that RL threw
> 
> 
> WHit



Nahh.. She threw it a few times, perfect. An 8' and a 10'. She caught bait by herself for the night fishing. I think she threw 3 times and had about 125 baits.  

She wouldn't even let us help her pull it up and put the baits in the livewell!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 21, 2009)

Trollin_Fool said:


> Banana...Banana...dats all I got to say.



Yep, thats what you throw Scott....


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Sep 21, 2009)

I should work at IHOP with all the pancakes I throw...


----------



## GiGi (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## jamrens (Sep 21, 2009)

Trollin_Fool said:


> I should work at IHOP with all the pancakes I throw...



scott I have seen your handy work on a grill I can only. Imagine what you could do with a flat top and a spatula. 


WHiy


----------



## oldenred (Sep 21, 2009)

jamrens said:


> scott I have seen your handy work on a grill I can only. Imagine what you could do with a flat top and a spatula.
> 
> 
> WHiy



something tells me he would light try to turn it on after the pilot had been out for the night


----------



## razor1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Phillip, nice job on the reds! It was great seeing you fish this weekend. Ditto GIGI on having a great, fun day. Many thanks Capt RL for putting us on the bulls and for a jam up day, and also for doing what you do best GIGI, nice job with the net, dont listen to TF guys, GIGI can sure throw that net.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Sep 21, 2009)

razor1 said:


> Phillip, nice job on the reds! It was great seeing you fish this weekend. Ditto GIGI on having a great, fun day. Many thanks Capt RL for putting us on the bulls and for a jam up day, and also for doing what you do best GIGI, nice job with the net, dont listen to TF guys, GIGI can sure throw that net.



RAzor...from what I hear we should start calling you Lightnin...cause your throws look like a lightnin bolt..


----------



## razor1 (Sep 21, 2009)

I hear you!! Ever now and then I get lucky and some bait will get cought up in da storm


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Scott... How many Reds ya'll catch the other day? Yall's bait die or somethin?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## jamrens (Sep 23, 2009)

Dork


----------

